# Burning oil 2008 gti 2.0 fsi motor!!!!!!! Help!!!



## Gtifrank (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 2008 vw gti has 40,000 miles on it and it seems to go thru a quart of oil a week and i have no idea why!! Its like 10 dollars a quart and kinda get annoying and expensive.. Does anyone know why this is happening? Please let me know thanks.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

yes, this engine burns oil. Some oils are better than others tho, and VW says it's all good even if it consumes 1L every 1500km, or quart/1000mi... go figure. 
An important routine to remember is after any sort of spirited driving, it's best to have the last 10min of your drive to be very easygoing to allow the turbo to cool down, plus a few minutes of idle before shutting off. Whatever oil in there will bake up quickly if the turbo's still red-hot, not to mention the damage (to the turbo).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtifrank (Aug 24, 2011)

So what kind of oil can i use that it wolnt burn it so fast do you no? The car is driven by a girl everyday and she does drive alot but i only drive the car maybe 1 to 2 times a week and i like to have a little bit of fun in it! But i guess its normal to burn it? Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## fsiguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Gtifrank said:


> So what kind of oil can i use that it wolnt burn it so fast do you no? The car is driven by a girl everyday and she does drive alot but i only drive the car maybe 1 to 2 times a week and i like to have a little bit of fun in it! But i guess its normal to burn it? Thanks for the reply!!


Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Gtifrank (Aug 24, 2011)

No


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Drivetrain is under warranty.

I would push on that.

You should NOT be consuming that much oil.

Could be PCV related though.


----------



## Gtifrank (Aug 24, 2011)

ok im gonna call vw tomorrow and see if it still has factory power train warranty thanks for your help !!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

thinner oil burns faster. change the oil after 3-4k and it should be good. also, use good oil, like shell rotella t6.

on top of that, check the PCV system as stated.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

there is a extended warranty on the PCV system, and u might be ready for that update. As Krieger mentioned 5W-40 Shell T6 Rotella- i'm using that too and i notice approx. 1/2L in 6000km.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

a quart/week is crazy. Get it checked out


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

I just checked my oil. I have about 2000 miles since my last oil change.

Havent used a drop.


----------



## 87socorro (Oct 30, 2011)

not driving hard enough lol


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

87socorro said:


> not driving hard enough lol


Haha maybe. I drive my car nice for the most part, but I have fun with it regularly. Just a healthy motor.


----------



## HotRodDodge (May 1, 2011)

My car, 06 Jetta FSI with 135,000k on it. I'm at 8000k as of today and in down about half a liter of oil. I'm more then happy with that.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

HotRodDodge said:


> My car, 06 Jetta FSI with 135,000k on it. I'm at 8000k as of today and in down about half a liter of oil. I'm more then happy with that.



Thats about 5000 miles per quart. Similar to me. I'm very happy with that as well!


----------

